# Kyosho Mini Inferno 09



## ILike2Race (Jun 6, 2004)

HI EVERYONE! 

I just bought the kyosho mini INFERNO 09 from my local hobby shop...


:dude: and its very fast and really nice with the serio 09 engine. 
it takes off fast off the line and tunes nicely im very impressed cant wait until the hop ups get here from japan...

they have like a bunch in stock at HOBBY WAREHOUSE
in lakewood CA. 90712

(562) 531-1413

get this they even helped me start it!! lol.. ive had a bunch of cars (nitro)
but i just wanted to see how they do it...

pretty cool it comes with a little starter box.. and its so cool on my dresser!
man cant wait until the mini truggy... :wave: 

well thats all for now if you know any local shops near my area LAKEWOOD CA. that stocks KYOSHO after market parts plz let me know... i need hop ups
and im not sure they will get them at HW. 

P.s. hey max if you read this i told you so.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

look on rcmart.com they carry stuff like that....


----------

